# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Bill Gross on FoxBusiness News talking about the MOD-t

## Eddie

For those interested, IdeaLabs CEO Bill Gross was on Fox Business News today speaking about the MOD-t 3D printer.  
http://www.foxbusiness.com/on-air/op.../3613453523001

----------


## winnylo

I love the fact that they are getting so much media attention.  It's great for them, and great for 3D printing.

----------


## Feign

I think a part of this being a big step is that in the past, when someone talked to the media about "3D Printing for the masses" it would be some young and optimistic engineers who talk to a tech blog about lofty goals for their company without giving a clear stratagy on how to get to them.  This is a business man talking to a business news outlet about an exact business stratagy for getting this technology into the hands of the majority of the middle class. (Let's be real, this is a $200+ tool, not something _everyone_ will be able to jump on.)  And for once, the guy on the printer side of the discussion isn't throwing out this 'distuptive' buzzword in every other sentance, even when prodded to do so by the reporter.  (I'm getting a little sick of the word 'disruptive' by now.)

For us technology fans, it's not a big step (for some it might even be a little uncomfortable) but for the majority of middle class Americans, this adds credibility to the entire movement.

----------

